# NEW to this?? Few Questions



## warrior2778 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a [email protected] tivo a Directv phillips model. I am just wondering if the info that makes the tivo work ([email protected]) is stored on the hard drive or not. I have a 40G hard drive and have purchased a 160G and want to replace the drive but not sure if tivo will work the same as before??

Thanks in advance tivo beginner??


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

warrior2778 said:


> I have a [email protected] tivo a Directv phillips model. I am just wondering if the info that makes the tivo work ([email protected]) is stored on the hard drive or not. I have a 40G hard drive and have purchased a 160G and want to replace the drive but not sure if tivo will work the same as before??
> 
> Thanks in advance tivo beginner??


You'll have to image and hack the 160gig drive... all the information including the tivo software is on the 40gig drive...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If the 40 GB drive is already hacked, just backup/restore as normal. All [email protected] will keep.


----------



## warrior2778 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

How do I back-up/restore??


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

warrior2778 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How do I back-up/restore??


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141538


----------

